# NCE Power Cab



## A2Mich (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello........was wondering if any of you own or have used an NCE DCC system. I'm considering ordering an NCE Power Cab when I order the rest of my layout and would like to hear what the DCC veterans have to say. I like the PowerPro, but it is simply out of my price range, so that's why I'm not considering it. I have also looked into the Digitrax Zephyr and the MRC Prodigy Express, but eliminated them for various reasons. I know the NCE has only a two stack recall, but I don't belong to a club, and at this time don't have a forseeable need to run more than 2 trains at once, so I think the PowerCab will fit my needs. Hopefully someone has some info, as the DCC forum doesn't seem to be visited too often! Thank you all!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i haven't had any experience with subj but i heard good things about NCE. seems like good starter system. posting so you don't feel alone , lol


----------



## A2Mich (Oct 25, 2009)

tankist said:


> i haven't had any experience with subj but i heard good things about NCE. seems like good starter system. posting so you don't feel alone , lol



Thanks for the lone response here! I appreciate it!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

with that i need to say that i'm switching to powerCab as well pending sale of my current MRC express system. oh, had the MRC opened up thir com protocols to JMRI guys that would have been the best system. oh well.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

You can now use the JMRI with MRC. I have MRC Advance and Like it a lot. I only wish I had the wireless system and plan to get it some day. I no nothing about NCE, I know of one person who has it. I got the MRC because it seemed the simplest to use.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Lester Perry said:


> You can now use the JMRI with MRC. I have MRC Advance and Like it a lot. I only wish I had the wireless system and plan to get it some day. I no nothing about NCE, I know of one person who has it. I got the MRC because it seemed the simplest to use.


????!
could you point out to the news? i'm looking at jmri page and i still don't see it updated...

i mean, if this so i'll just need to get their interface device, wireless cab and i'll be very happy...


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

http://www.modelrec.com/search/product-view.asp?ID=8145


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

thats a computer interface , AFAIK can only be driven by proprietary software. as of today JMRI does not mention support of MRC hardware. what makes you say they do support it?


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't use JMRI or know what it is although I have heard of it and the people that have mentioned it seem to like it. I also thought this was what you were talking about, sorry.


----------



## Drewzdrew (Dec 21, 2009)

i have the NCE Power Cab. it is very easy to use. it has separate light, horn, and bell function buttons, which is very nice. there are two ways to control speed, either button or wheel. I do suggest it for anybody, it can easily be expanded.


----------



## vanslam (Apr 17, 2010)

Drewzdrew said:


> i have the NCE Power Cab. it is very easy to use. it has separate light, horn, and bell function buttons, which is very nice. there are two ways to control speed, either button or wheel. I do suggest it for anybody, it can easily be expanded.


I agree with what Drew said. I just got my PowerCab a little while ago and it was up and running in 5 mins. Its easy for us beginners and can expand.


----------



## Bywater Railroad (Jan 7, 2011)

I got a NCE Power Cab last fall and it is real easy to install and use. I still get mixed up if I mess with the CVs, but that would be any DCC system. Power Cab is great for a beginner DCC person. I now have to convert all my DC locomotives over because DCC spoils you.


----------

